# Current overall uptime statistics of my vps



## wlanboy (Sep 5, 2014)

*Provider* *Number of days*

RansomIT Australia 210

RamNode NL 384

RamNode Atlanta 506

Yourserver Sweden 143

RamNode Seattle 425

Catalyhost Texas 330

Host Mist Atlanta 199

Secure Dragon Chicago 169

BuyVM New York 523

Secure Dragon New York 167

BandwagonHost NL 229

My Custom Hosting CA 198

DotVPS UK 461

I had some time to look at the total uptime of some of my vps.

6 providers do have 99.9% uptime.

These numbers do not look bad for me.

So low-end market is able to provide some decent amount of uptime.

PS: Looks like the editor does not love tables.

Update:

Due to errors on the statuscake page I removed the wrong uptime numbers.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't see a crissic in there!


----------



## Steven F (Sep 5, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I don't see a crissic in there!


Who cares about a Crissic? Where's the BoltVM?!


----------



## dcdan (Sep 5, 2014)

99.71% out of 229 days means 16 hours of downtime, this does not seem right...


----------



## MCH-Phil (Sep 5, 2014)

dcdan said:


> 99.71% out of 229 days means 16 hours of downtime, this does not seem right...


What does not seem right about it?  I know many reputable providers that can easily obtain such uptime and higher.  Uptime is not a mysterious force


----------



## dcdan (Sep 5, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> What does not seem right about it?  I know many reputable providers that can easily obtain such uptime and higher.  Uptime is not a mysterious force


I work for Bandwagon Host and I went through history of every node @ our NL location and we did not have any major outages in the last year or so besides two reboots for emergency kernel upgrdades. But those are 5-30 min outages depending on the position of your VPS in the startup sequence. If we had a 16 hour outage (or a few smaller ones totalling 16 hours in a year) we would have definitely seen some negativity on forums. Heck, we have customers sending an "OMG EVERYTHING'S DOWN" ticket 2 minutes after node goes down for a reboot


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 6, 2014)

Steven F said:


> Who cares about a Crissic? Where's the BoltVM?!


I don't have any vps from these providers.



dcdan said:


> 99.71% out of 229 days means 16 hours of downtime, this does not seem right...


That is the reason I posted this.


Look at my reviews about the providers most of them have minutes of downtimes during one month:






















https://vpsboard.com/topic/200-buyvm-openvz-128mb-ny/

https://vpsboard.com/topic/4170-secure-dragon-openvz-128-mb-chicago/

https://vpsboard.com/topic/3840-host-mist-openvz-128-mb-atl/


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 6, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Look at my reviews about the providers most of them have minutes of downtimes during one month:


I'm being lazy and just glanced at the first couple of StatusCake charts on WLanboy's review , but my Observium monitor (in Dusseldorf) confirms a few of the short outages for that NL node earlier in the year (I'm assuming my VPS is on the same NL node).

January 30th:  WLanBoy's StatusCake showed a 28 minutes of downtime, my Observium logs show a 40 minute outage and a 25 minute outage on that date:

2014-01-31 16:54:06     System     Device status changed to Up


2014-01-31 16:49:13     System     Device status changed to Down (ping)


2014-01-30 15:44:19     Reboot     Device rebooted after 18m 32s


2014-01-30 15:23:52     Reboot     Device rebooted after 3h 26m 28s


2014-01-30 15:23:52     System     Device status changed to Up


2014-01-30 14:58:55     System     Device status changed to Down (ping)


2014-01-30 11:29:00     Reboot     Device rebooted after 20m 47s


2014-01-30 11:04:09     System     Kernel -> 2.6.32-042stab084.17


2014-01-30 11:04:09     System     Version -> 2.6.32-042stab084.17


2014-01-30 11:04:09     System     sysDescr -> Linux dronten 2.6.32-042stab084.17 #1 SMP Fri Dec 27 17:10:20 MSK 2013 i686


2014-01-30 11:04:09     Reboot     Device rebooted after 8 days, 2h 58m 18s


2014-01-30 11:04:09     System     Device status changed to Up


2014-01-30 10:24:11     System     Device status changed to Down (ping)

April 4th: WLanboy's StatusCake shows 21 minutes of downtime, my Observium install shows two short 10 minute outages:

2014-04-04 04:10:10     System     Device status changed to Up


2014-04-04 04:00:16     System     Device status changed to Down (ping)


2014-04-04 03:55:02     System     Device status changed to Up


2014-04-04 03:45:08     System     Device status changed to Down (ping)

Edited to add: over the past 2 1/2 months it has been very stable, a couple of very short down reports, totaling 14 minutes since June 23rd.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 6, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I'm being lazy and just glanced at the first couple of StatusCake charts on WLanboy's review , but my Observium monitor (in Dusseldorf) confirms a few of the short outages for that NL node earlier in the year (I'm assuming my VPS is on the same NL node).
> 
> January 30th:  WLanBoy's StatusCake showed a 28 minutes of downtime, my Observium logs show a 40 minute outage and a 25 minute outage on that date.


The reason for this is that I setup statuscake to check a downtime with at least 2 different locations to ignore routing issues between tester and target.

I run my own ping client on all of my vps and did notice that a lot of downtimes were false positive due to upstream problems of my ping clients. Target was up but the route of the ping client to the target was messed up.


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 6, 2014)

@wlanboy

Sorry for possible derail of your topic, but what's your overall satisfaction with Yourserver? Since I am in Scandinavia it seems like a good choice, it's either that or Edis, budget wise. Of course there's other providers available for a location in Sweden, but not with a pricetag like that - none that I have encountered, in any case. I picked up one at Yourserver today after seeing you mentioned it in your first post yesterday.

So I guess I'll also find out this question of mine on my own behalf, in due time...  

traceroute to my IP was not very impressive.

And ping:



[email protected]:~# ping NEINNEINNEIN!
PING NEINNEINNEIN! (NEINNEINNEIN!) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=43.8 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=2 ttl=58 time=43.2 ms
64 bytes from 62NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=3 ttl=58 time=43.3 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=4 ttl=58 time=43.6 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=5 ttl=58 time=43.4 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=6 ttl=58 time=42.8 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=7 ttl=58 time=42.6 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=8 ttl=58 time=44.3 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=9 ttl=58 time=43.8 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=10 ttl=58 time=43.4 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=11 ttl=58 time=43.6 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=12 ttl=58 time=43.6 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=13 ttl=58 time=43.3 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=14 ttl=58 time=43.3 ms
64 bytes from NEINNEINNEIN!: icmp_req=15 ttl=58 time=44.4 ms
^C
--- NEINNEINNEIN! ping statistics ---
15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14015ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 42.643/43.537/44.426/0.493 ms
Speedtest.net:




*Again:* I am sorry if I derailed your topic a little...perhaps I should have started my own?  :unsure:


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 6, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> *Again:* I am sorry if I derailed your topic a little...perhaps I should have started my own?  :unsure:


No problem.

I got some opinions on how others think about uptime measurement.

Back to your question:

The vps itself is great. Support is good.

If I had to say something bad I would say that the diskspace is a little small and the network does have some spikes.

As I said on other threads - ping times are not everything.

The bandwidth is quite solid. I do have one or two days a month were the bandwith drops beyond the "it is fast" limit.


----------



## dcdan (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the link! I have calculated all outages from the topic:



got 5h18m of downtime = 318 minutes

229 days = 329760 munites

318 / 329760 = 0.096% (99.904 % uptime)

Am I missing something?


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. Well, guess I'll have to experience them for myself and evaluate their service as time progresses, that is to say: about a month or two to determine the basics, see how they pan out , then after a year make the final decision if I should keep or ditch it based off of my gathered data from this period, . I will only use it for an IRC node, anyway, and perhaps dump a few personal stuff on it from time to time as it's located in Sweden.

Yeah, you're right: the allocated disk space could have been upped a fair bit...but for what I'll be using it for that's pretty much a non-issue. Guess I could always ask them to bump it up a notch when I outgrow it.

Anyway, thanks for making me aware of them   

Have a good day.



wlanboy said:


> No problem.
> 
> I got some opinions on how others think about uptime measurement.
> 
> ...


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 6, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Thanks for the link! I have calculated all outages from the topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know.

Maybe statuscake does have a new way to add minutes


----------



## dcdan (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the screenshot. Just re-calculated everything according to the screenshot and still getting the same numbers... I am pretty confident something is not right with statuscake ;-)


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 6, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Thanks for the screenshot. Just re-calculated everything according to the screenshot and still getting the same numbers... I am pretty confident something is not right with statuscake ;-)


You're not the only one who thinks the numbers on StatusCake's 30-day widget are off:

http://simplehost.phl.gd/2014/07/23/statuscake-30-day-uptime-issue/


----------



## dcdan (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh, so this was 30-day uptime? According to the screenshot, there was 1 minute downtime in the last 30 days, which means 99.71% is way off 

EDIT: Looks like on the screenshot it says "All time", so the above is not the case.

Regardless, the numbers are off... Just to clarify, the reason why I am posting this is not to undermine wlanboy's work, however, it seems like the stats are way off which can have negative impact on provider's reputation (ours in this case).


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2014)

dcdan said:


> however, it seems like the stats are way off which can have negative impact on provider's reputation (ours in this case).


I am worried too.

Looks like the overall numbers are totally broken.


----------



## dcdan (Sep 7, 2014)

Can I ask you to update or remove the numbers then? Obviously, visitors to this forum will use presented information as reference...


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 8, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Can I ask you to update or remove the numbers then? Obviously, visitors to this forum will use presented information as reference...


Of course.


----------



## dcdan (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you


----------

